# omg! whats going on?!



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

okay so when i got maisie, i saw a slight tan around her back leg, a very faint orangy/yellow colour, i checked her today and all around her back area on her belly is a bright orange?! what the hell happened to her?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

New tan coat moulting through I guess?
-we had a champagne tan (now sold) that started with a really pale rubbish tan but it was moulting in a nice rich darker tan over the past week or two.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

its weird thought because her sister hasnt got it, atleast i dont think so D: and her brothers in the pet shop also was/are the same as maisie and millie, all are satin, and are cream/white with either grey or brown light or dark patches


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

i will try and get pictures


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

and she isnt a tanned mouse, she is i think a broken marked satin


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

well she must carry the tan and its now starting to show through. especially if her bothers are tan as well.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

no there not, her brothers are the same as her and milly, broken marked ( white with brown/grey patches ) satins, and she also has a bit of tan around her front leg, she wouldnt let me take a pic


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

sorry bout that i meant to say all are satin


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

"broken marked" does not preclude tan. Broken marked just means they have spots. Satin also comes in any color. Tan can be carried with most non c-diluted colors, with most shades of brown and grey being completely possible in full-C colors.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Try using the edit function to add to posts instead of posting over and over like you just did.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

heheh sorry bout that  thanks everyone btw


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

she could just be a broken tan and as morning-star said its becoming brighter, or it could be some sort of staining if she realy isnt a broken tan.
A photo may help, put her in a glass bowl and take a photo from below as they would be easyer than you drying to hold and take a photo


----------

